# Depressão extra-tropical «Gabriel/Xynthia» 26/27 Fevereiro 2010



## Vince (26 Fev 2010 às 12:13)

A depressão extra-tropical «Gabriel» (nome nacional no fórum) ou «Xynthia» (nome FU Berlim) foi uma depressão que se formou a sul dos Açores e posteriormente entre a Madeira e Portugal sofreu um processo de forte cavamento significativo devido a um grande gradiente térmico entre massas de ar distintas, baixando a pressão ao largo de Portugal até aos 970hPa (ao largo do Minho), um valor invulgar para o nosso país. A depressão no seu trajecto para a Galiza, Golfo de Biscaia e França continuou a cavar até aos 965hPa ou menos.

Os ventos máximos registados numa estação oficial foram de 147km/h na estação da Pampilhosa da Serra do Instituto de Meteorologia. Outros valores interessantes oficiais foram Penhas Douradas 126.1 km/h, Lisboa com 97km/h, Pedras Rubras Porto com 113km/h, Beja com 104,5km/h. Nas estações amadoras do fórum destacou-se Porto com 124.4 km/h (Snifa), Aveiro 119km/h (jpmartins), Mira-Sintra (Gil) com 113km/h.


Deslocamento do centro da depressão entre as 11h45 e as 14h30.









Análise ECMWF 12z de 27 Fevereiro 2010







Acompanhamento meteorológico nos diferentes seguimentos regionais:

 Seguimento Madeira  - Fevereiro 2010
 Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2010
 Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2010
 Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2010
 Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010


--------------------------


Tópicos com noticias relacionadas com o evento:

 Cheias em Póvoa de Santa Iria - Rio Tejo em Fevereiro 2010
 Temporal 27 Fevereiro 2010 - CARCAVELOS


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2010 às 10:19)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2010*

Temos tido uma miscelândia de tipos nuvens a passar por cima de nós.

O ar quente e o forte vento em altitude estão a provocar os mais variados cenários.


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2010 às 10:30)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2010*



Mário Barros disse:


> Temos tido uma miscelândia de tipos nuvens a passar por cima de nós.



Estão giras, estão. Há pouco até se viam mammatus.

Agora a sul:






O vento aqui sopra moderado a forte, mas ainda nada de mais.
Há pouco, com o anemómetro manual no parapeito da janela, registei 52,2km/h.

19,0ºC. Temperatura a subir.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2010 às 11:31)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2010*

Agora começou a chover o vento está acalmar.

Pico notável  de 97 km/h.


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2010 às 12:10)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2010*

Situações adversas devido ao mau tempo, na região do Litoral Centro:


----------



## HBene (27 Fev 2010 às 13:13)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2010*

Aqui fica uma imagem retirada de outro forum, do Barreiro:


----------



## Addictif (27 Fev 2010 às 15:15)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2010*

Bem, na ericeira, tive dificuldade em manter-me fixo para tirar a foto.

Aqui vão algumas fotos do mar e uma da minha casa onde caiu um pinheiro que ... enfim, fininho e com raizes monstras... ( menos resistencia ao vento e mais base de sustentação mas mesmo assim caput )


----------



## SnowMan (27 Fev 2010 às 15:39)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2010*

Por aqui as rajadas são muito fortes.
Um vídeo da praia de Miramar cerca das 13h45, o vento ainda estava relativamente calmo. O mar, apesar de estar quase na preia-mar, estava até relativamente socegado e nada espectacular.


http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/7687/mov00364.mp4


----------



## Fil (27 Fev 2010 às 15:50)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2010*

Por cá o vento forte continua sem dar sinal de vida. A chuva também já parou, a acumulação total até este momento é de 44,8 mm. Com a chuva dos dias passados, o resultado é este:

Isto costuma ser um lameiro





Só a parte mais à esquerda costuma levar água (pouca)





Campus do IPB





Isto também é um lameiro, há muito que não o via assim





O rio Fervença










O rio Sabor também deve estar a galgar as margens em muitos sítios pois além da chuva também vai receber como reforço o degelo da Serra da Culebra.

A temperatura actual é de 12,2ºC. Miranda do Douro está com 15,5ºC. 

Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo com vento médio de 64,1 km/h, nada mau!


----------



## Turista (27 Fev 2010 às 16:03)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2010*

e fica ainda o registo de mais 2 fotos


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2010 às 16:40)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2010*

*EN 06 Marginal, Parede/CascaisLlisboa cortada devido a agitação amaritima forte *


----------



## HotSpot (27 Fev 2010 às 17:37)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2010*

Já em modo de rescaldo, aqui ficam os dados principais do dia de hoje:

Vento médio 10 min
Rajada máxima 10 min
Pressão atmosférica


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Fev 2010 às 17:46)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2010*

Fui há pouco até ao Cais do Espichel, eish que aventura que foi andar por lá. Mal conseguia andar tal era a força do vento. E no regresso ao carro nem precisava de me mexer, o vento era tão forte que conseguia empurrar tudo e todos no seu caminho.

Deixo aqui algumas fotos de lá. Espero que gostem


----------



## actioman (27 Fev 2010 às 19:39)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010*

Bem por cá foi algo que nunca tinha presenciado!

A registar estas duas notícias:



> *Elvas: vento forte provoca estragos*
> 
> Viatura automóvel ficou danificada por queda de toldo, no Pagapouco
> Viatura automóvel ficou danificada por queda de toldo, no Pagapouco
> ...






> Nisa: queda de árvore fere automobilista
> 88 árvores caíram no distrito de Portalegre devido ao vento
> 88 árvores caíram no distrito de Portalegre devido ao vento
> 
> ...



Numa estação meteorológica de um estabelecimento de ensino local à qual amavelmente me permitem acesso, está registada uma rajada de 103 km/h pelas 12h55 .

Por aqui a máxima foi de 21ºC e a mínima é a temperatura actual 11ºC.

A pressão atmosférica actual é de 1000hPa. E atingi uma mínima de 988hPa pelas 14h.

A chuva também tem caído, mas sem destaque de maior. Por vezes parece que é muita precipitação mas teve mais a ver com o vir "tocada a vento".

Aqui algumas fotos que ainda consegui registar:


----------



## Nuno_1010 (27 Fev 2010 às 20:26)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2010*

*Algumas imagens de Peniche*


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2010 às 21:12)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2010*



kikofra disse:


> Tenho informações de que cairammuitas arvores na zona de Leiria. A zonas que segundo me disseram parece que passou um tornado por lá. Tambem me foi dito por alguem que ja trabalha ha mais de 20 anos nestas coisas que nunca tinha visto cair tantas arvores num dia.



Na página da protecção civil há ocorrências de quedas de árvores no distrito de Leiria. Mas não falaram em nenhum tornado.







Mais ocorrências, aqui!

---------------------------

Aqui, o vento forte derrubou o ecoponto, os contentores do lixo, espalhou lixo por todo o lado, mas não vi nada mais grave.

À janela, com o anemómetro portátil na mão, medi rajadas na casa dos 70km/h. Mas em condições muito peculiares. Mão de fora (no máximo 5 minutos), numa tentativa de captar o vento que vinha de todas as direcções (de cima, de baixo, da direita, da esquerda). 
Era mesmo só para ter uma ideia. Mas se na janela e nestas condições, tive uma rajada de 75,6Km/h, no telhado do prédio, não duvido que tenha atingido valores bem interessantes. 

Ainda assim, e também aqui, não foram as piores rajadas deste inverno.

De destacar a temperatura, que de manhã atingiu os 20,2ºC e agora está nos 9,8ºC.


----------



## rbsmr (27 Fev 2010 às 21:58)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2010*

Hoje o vento deu o ar da sua graça para a aviação, em Lisboa. Os aviões hoje tinham dificuldade em encontrar o caminho direito. Aliás, pelo menos um abortou a aterragem:

http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/5598/dsc60212.jpg

http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/7540/dsc60502.jpg


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2010 às 00:00)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2010*

Extremos de hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*10,9ºC (23:50)*
Máxima:*19,8ºC (11:40)* 

Rajada máxima de vento:*91,7km/h (11:40) W* 

Pressão máxima:*1007,8hPa (23:55)*
Pressão mínima:*985,6hPa (13:20)* 

Precipitação Total:*12,6mm*
Rain rate máximo:*64,0mm/h (13:57)*


Gráfico com a temperatura e pressão atmosférica:




Gráfico com as rajadas máximas em 10m e a média do vento em 10minutos:


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2010 às 00:32)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2010*

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 20.6ºC

Mín - 11.1ºC

Precipitação - 9.2 mm.

Rajada máxima - 98 km/h.

Pressão mínima - 983.6 hpa.

Céu muito nublado, chuviscos fracos/moderados, vento moderado/forte sendo fraco à noite.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Fev 2010 às 01:05)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2010*

*Extremos de Ontem/Gráfico da evolução das rajadas de vento/Pressão:*






De salientar, naturalmente, não só a rajada máxima como também a média máxima de vento, de *83,3 km/h*!

De momento, 10,5ºC e vento nulo!


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Fev 2010 às 02:16)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2010*



Iceberg disse:


> Idem por Braga, no período entre as 15h00 - 16h00 registaram-se as rajadas mais fortes (e que intensidade! ), de facto, da minha parte, posso considerar que esta Xynthia correspondeu às expectativas criadas, foi uma verdadeira tempestade de vento, como há muito não via (pelo menos desde que vivo em Braga, e já lá vão uns anitos, no Porto recordo-me de situações similares).
> 
> Teve características similares a determinadas tempestades, dado que no momento de maior vendaval, foi o único período em que tivemos boas abertas, com o sol a brilhar, e um céu azul com uma nitidez incrível (parecia mesmo o olho do temporal). Foi simplesmente espectacular. Para mim cumpriu as expectativas. De lamentar  possíveis vítimas ...



Nem mais.
Um temporal de vento com as mesmas caractrerísticas como o de hoje , com o céu a  tornar-se pouco nublado  de uns poucos Estratos baixos a correrem , justamente no pico da intensidade do vento ,e que intensidade,faz-me recuar  até a  um sábado de Fevereiro de 1970 ( e peço desculpa por não saber qual a data nem ela ser visível no arquivo do wetterzentrale por tudo isto ser muito rápido e por vezes nem num dia cabe, a esta escala )
em que o meu Pai me dizia:
-Vais ver...com todo este vento , chuva farta estará a chegar.
-Oh Pai: mas o céu está cada vez menos carregado. 
Olha : agora até está sol.
-Pois é. Hoje não estou a perceber nada disto,
O vento costuma "puxar chuva". Estou baralhado. 
...40 anos depois , mas que sábado tão parecido com esse, que guardado 
ficou na minha memória.

Hoje no Passeio Alegre e na Cantareira, o passeio era impossível











Chegado a casa depois de tanta aventura ,
energia só agora, e até de casa ,
da janela da minha sala ,
mais uma das milhares, que a Protecção Civil contabilizou


----------



## AnDré (28 Fev 2010 às 02:49)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2010*

O Vitamos está no Cais do Sodré e informa que metade da praça está de baixo de água, tal como os terminais de autocarros junto ao cais.
A policia encontra-se a desviar o transito.

Na praça Duque de Terceira, junto ao rio, só é permitida a passagem de autocarros. De resto o trânsito está cortado e o cais submerso.

Também há problemas na Praça do Comércio.

-------------

A página da protecção civil, não é actualizada há algumas horas.
Na última actualização do distrito de Lisboa, o panorama era o seguinte:






A página das estradas de Portugal, com noticias referentes ao transito, está em baixo.


----------



## AnDré (28 Fev 2010 às 03:03)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2010*



> *Mau tempo: Avarias deixaram sem luz um milhão de clientes da EDP
> Tejo inunda V. F. Xira e Margem Sul*
> 
> 28 Fevereiro 2010 - 00h30
> ...



Fonte: Correio da Manhã

-----------------------

*Tejo galgou margens na Baía do Seixal*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/LncNz4zIDtbL8oYWKTpE"]Tejo galgou margens na BaÃ*a do Seixal - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## AnDré (28 Fev 2010 às 14:39)

> *Em Portugal, a tempestade já passou*
> 
> 
> A Protecção Civil levantou às 20h00 de hoje as recomendações às populações do Norte e Centro Litoral para se manterem em casa e deu como terminadas as condições meteorológicas adversas e a situação de emergência.
> ...






Algumas imagens da galeria do *Diário de Noticias*


----------



## stormy (28 Fev 2010 às 21:45)

desconfio que para alem de associadas ás actuais preia-mar de equinócio, as inundações tiveram "ajuda" de algum storm surge..talvez de 20-50cm


----------



## Chingula (28 Fev 2010 às 23:13)

stormy disse:


> desconfio que para alem de associadas ás actuais preia-mar de equinócio, as inundações tiveram "ajuda" de algum storm surge..talvez de 20-50cm



Não desconfie tenha a certeza, convergindo com a maré astronómica, fez-se sentir a maré de tempestade "storm surge".


----------



## Vince (1 Mar 2010 às 11:52)

> * Tempestade Xynthia faz 47 mortos em França
> Balanço provisório da tempestade Xynthia é de 47 mortos e pode agravar-se, dado que as operações de socorro continuam em áreas onde há casas submersas. *
> 
> O balanço da tempestade Xynthia, que fustigou o sudoeste da França no fim de semana, "pode agravar-se" e as buscas de vítimas continuam, afirmou hoje o ministro do Interior francês, Brice Hortefeux, à rádio France Info.
> ...


http://aeiou.expresso.pt/tempestade-xynthia-faz-47-mortos-em-franca=f568188


----------



## romeupaz (1 Mar 2010 às 15:51)

Boas Tardes!

Como não tive oportunidade antes deixo agora a informação do sábado

Rajada de Vento 93,4 Km/h sábado, 27 Fevereiro 2010 ~14H

Tal foi a rajada que a estação do meteoleiria rodou e mudou de sitio... lol
agora os dados da direcção do vento estão errados, lá tenho de ir ao telhado!


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mar 2010 às 16:26)

Julgo que por influência dos ventos fortes e da ondulação forte causada por esta depressão, tivemos o aparecimento da chamada "caravela portuguesa" aqui em pelo menos uma praia da zona de Lagoa. Não é uma espécie muito comum por cá, pelo que deverá ter sido arrastada de zonas de águas mais quentes até à nossa costa. Não sei se mais alguém aqui do Algarve teve conhecimento de mais alguma ocorrência? Apenas consegui tirar fotos a uns exemplares que já estavam um pouco "massacrados" pela ondulação, e de menor porte, mas parece-me ser mesmo essa espécie:


----------



## Nuno_1010 (1 Mar 2010 às 19:22)

*Algumas fotos de Peniche​*


----------



## Lousano (1 Mar 2010 às 20:25)

Penso que a depressão não teve a intensidade destruidora em Portugal devido à fraca temperatura que existia e assim não "alimentou" a depressão.

Por exemplo, no norte de Espanha, Gijon, uma localidade com temperaturas baixas, atingiu os 23º, algo que nem perto aconteceu no litoral português.


----------



## Veterano (1 Mar 2010 às 21:04)

Agitação marítima no Porto, junto aos molhes...
















  O início das cheias no rio Douro...


----------



## Skizzo (1 Mar 2010 às 21:37)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Março 2010*

Mau Tempo: Prejuízos ultrapassam meio milhão de euros no Alentejo

A destruição de estufas em Castelo de Vide e estradas e caminhos municipais danificados são alguns dos prejuízos do mau tempo, que chegam às centenas de milhares de euros no Alentejo.

O proprietário das estufas atingidas por um deslizamento de terras em Castelo de Vide (Portalegre), no sábado, devido ao mau tempo, disse hoje à Agência Lusa que "75 por cento da produção ficou totalmente destruída".

De acordo com João Sequeira, a cultura de alface que explorava nas estufas ficou em "75 por cento perdida".

O proprietário das estufas ainda não contabilizou, na totalidade, os prejuízos causados pelo mau tempo, mas assegurou que a estrutura que suporta as estufas está "totalmente danificada".

"O sistema de rega pode ser recuperado, mas ainda não fiz a avaliação completa dos danos. Ainda é muito cedo para avaliar a totalidade dos prejuízos", declarou.

Ainda ao âmbito agrícola, o presidente da Associação de Agricultores do Distrito de Évora, Francisco Carolino, disse hoje à Agência Lusa que a água que tem caído nos últimos dias "traz poucas vantagens, porque, à exceção de montados, começa a ser incómoda ao nível dos trabalhos agrícola".

"Há adubações que não se conseguem fazer, porque na maioria dos sítios é impossível entrar com as máquinas", explicou.

Francisco Carolino indicou ainda que o pastoreio dos animais, que nesta altura do ano já deviam estar no campo, "está comprometido, porque os solos estão bastante alagados".

Mais a sul, no distrito de Évora, uma família foi realojada numa casa da Câmara de Montemor-o-Novo, depois da sua habitação ter sofrido danos na sequência do mau tempo.

O forte vento provocou o desabamento, sábado, de uma parede de uma casa desocupada e em ruínas, no centro histórico da cidade, o que causou danos estruturais numa moradia contígua, pertencente a uma família de cinco pessoas, que foi retirada da habitação por precaução.

A família foi realojada provisoriamente numa casa municipal.

Além de suportar o realojamento desta família, a Câmara Municipal de Montemor-o-Novo confronta-se com prejuízos em infraestruturas do concelho.

O presidente do município, Carlos Pinto de Sá, disse hoje à agência Lusa que as obras de reparação dos danos em arruamentos, estradas e caminhos municipais do concelho deverão custar "cerca de 500 mil euros".

Devido à intensidade do vento, no fim de semana, caíram centenas de árvores no Alentejo, deixando algumas estradas cortadas temporariamente, além de terem desabado barracões agrícolas.

Maior horticultor de Ponte da Barca ficou sem as 12 estufas

O mau tempo do último fim de semana destruiu as 12 estufas do maior horticultor de Ponte da Barca, provocando um prejuízo superior a 30 mil euros, disse hoje à Lusa o proprietário.

"Foi praticamente tudo pelos ares e, sinceramente, já nem sei se vale a pena continuar", referiu José Manuel Dias.

Este horticultor tem 5600 metros quadrados de estufas, onde cultiva "pimentos padrón", alface, tomate e feijão verde.

"Não tenho seguro, porque me pedem valores elevadíssimos e isto não dá para esses luxos", acrescentou.

Há seis anos, as estufas de José Manuel Dias, situadas na freguesia de S. Martinho de Crasto, já tinham sido destruídas por um tornado, provocando prejuízos avaliados em 35 mil euros.

"Desta vez, ainda não fiz as contas, mas penso que não deverá andar longe dos 30 mil euros", disse ainda.

José Manuel Dias mostra-se cético em relação a eventuais ajudas do Governo, pelo menos a avaliar pela experiência anterior.

"Na altura, também por cá passou muita gente, com promessas e mais promessas, mas a verdade é que, até hoje, não chegou cá nada", criticou.

Com 38 anos de idade e pai de um filho menor, José Manuel Dias sempre retirou das estufas o sustento para a família, mas agora não esconde o desânimo. "Sinceramente, não sei se tenho forças para continuar", rematou.


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2010 às 22:32)

*Intensidade de vento no Continente*



> 2010-03-01
> (IM)
> 
> De acordo com as previsões do Centro de previsão do IM, veiculadas nos últimos dias, que levou à emissão de aviso vermelho para a rajada, no território do Continente, a situação ocorrida veio a confirmar-se de acordo com as previsões do Instituto.
> ...


----------



## Dan (1 Mar 2010 às 22:37)

Veterano disse:


>



Bem violento o mar


----------



## iceworld (2 Mar 2010 às 12:33)

A Xynthia  continua a deixar um rastro de destruição.

Tempestade Xynthia já provocou 51 mortos no sudoeste de França

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/mundo/Xynthia+ja+provocou+51+mortos+no+sudoeste+de+Franca.htm


----------



## Minho (4 Mar 2010 às 23:15)

Análise Preliminar da Depressão extra-tropical «Gabriel/Xynthia» realizada pela AEMET



> 01/03/2010  Durante los días 25 - 28 de febrero de 2010 una intensa y profunda borrasca extratropical, de origen Atlántico, se profundizó de forma extraordinaria frente a las costas españolas conducida por vientos muy fuertes en altura. En primera instancia afectó a las Islas Canarias y, posteriormente, a la Península Ibérica, barriéndola de suroeste a noreste, para pasar a Francia al final del periodo y a afectar a otros países de Europa.
> 
> Las zonas más castigadas, además de las Islas Canarias, fueron las Comunidades de Galicia, Asturias, Cantabria, País Vasco, Navarra, norte de la Comunidad de Castilla y León, así como zonas altas de montaña. El viento muy intenso y generalizado en muchas zonas, con rachas huracanadas, fue el fenómeno más significativo y devastador. El oleaje en las zonas costeras, la lluvia en determinadas regiones y el aire cálido desplazado por la baja  fueron otros elementos complementarios y singulares en esta situación.
> 
> ...


Documento completo:
http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/noticias/2010/03/ciclognesisexplosiva2528_02_2010(2).pdf

Fonte AEMET


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mar 2010 às 00:04)

Como o vento é algo que não se consegue fotografar, nem fez muitos estragos por aqui, este é o meu testemunho.


----------



## Vince (10 Mar 2010 às 18:52)

Uma análise da AEMET a este evento

 Análisis preliminar de la ciclogénesis explosiva 25-28 febrero 2010 (1,95 MB)


----------



## Vince (13 Mar 2010 às 15:17)

A tempestade provocou 55 mortos em França, sobretudo no Oeste e norte do país.

Algumas rajadas compiladas pelo Meteociel:



> Pic-du-Midi (65) 238 km/h
> 
> Markstein (68) 172 km/h
> Haut de la Tour Eiffel (75) 155 km/h
> ...


----------

